# Pumpkins alive



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

Some friends talked me into making an etsy store to sell some of my pumpking. I always turn to this forum for peer support.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

You should post a link to your store in the for sale forum.I think you are allowed to use it in your signature also? Need to double check the forum rules on that.You might be a little "behind the 8 ball" for this year by the time folks find, you but don't give up hope.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

Im way late. but this is coming from a uy who puts out his yard haunt october 30th and its taken down nov 1 . I didnt know if I was alout to sell things on this forum.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just thought I'd give you a very quick rundown of what's allowed if you do start offering these for sale. 

You are allowed to have offers or sales on Halloween Forum, but they belong in the "for sale by merchants" section. If you have an etsy or other web store, or otherwise make things to sell, you are considered a merchant.

You may post one time every 30 days in the for sale/merch section about your products. If you have something to announce - like a sale, contest, or the launch of a new site or product, you may post in the announcements/press releases section (one post in this section every 30 days rule again) but it should not be the same thing as what is in the merch section... (i.e. no double posting type of thing)

You can have a link to your store/site in your signature - either a banner sig or text link - as long as it abides by the forum rules. (i.e. no keyword links, and image sizing needs to be within the stated parameters, etc...)

Finally, you can't start a thread specifically about stuff you sell, or bump really old threads just to post "hey, I sell this" type of thing. It's fine to post "hey I sell this" if a recent thread has asked about something you sell, but you just can't start them about products. 

I'm moving this thread over to the crafts section, and if you do decide to sell your really cute little pumpkin figures (  ) just re-read the basic rules and check out the specific rule threads inside the for sale/merch section and announcement sections (there's a sticky thread at the top of these sections that have the specific rules in there). And you can always ask a mod or Larry (forum owner/admin) if you have any questions.

Good luck!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ooooo they are REALLY cute!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

You are incredibly talented, really!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love their coloring.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you all for your help


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for your help


----------

